

An idea’s value is directly proportionate to the time you  invest on it. - gtzi
http://gtziralis.com/on-ideas-and-their-value/

======
davi
"Corollary III: given your abilities, what only matters is time spent on
execution"

Wrong. In this model, V = kt where V = value, k = some constant, and t =
amount of time spent on execution. Clearly the value of k matters, not just t.

~~~
gtzi
By "given your abilities", I consider these constant (let's say in the limited
time window under focus). The formula is far too simplistic to misinterpret :)

~~~
davi
If you think k=abilities, that not what I meant. k=how good your idea is, how
well it is timed relative to the rest of the world, how well connected you
are, etc.

The quality of the idea matters. It is necessary but not sufficient for
success.

